# Should these dog treats be ok?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I found these at walmart , and I thought the mice might enjoy them to chew on and for a snack.

Ingredients:ground whole wheat, wheat flour,carrots, rolled oats, flaxseed,beef,beef fat, natural flavor, salt,caramel color (o3o), and rosemary extract.

the only thing that has me concerned is the "rosemary extract", I know rosemary is a herb or something, but I dunno if mice can eat it.

if these aren't a good idea, I have a friend who has a dog with corn allergies that would love em xD


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought Rosemary is uses to repel mice like mint is.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

don't think it would hurt them and if they don't like them you can pass the rest of the pack on to the dog owner.


----------

